
Should You Hire a Bootcamp Graduate? - beekums
http://blog.professorbeekums.com/2016/12/should-you-hire-bootcamp-graduate.html
======
herbst
I agree on the article. But in my experience many Bootcamp graduates have the
feeling they know everything now, while a college grad usually knows he just
knows enough to get a job and gain actual experience.

